# Every A3 Torque Spec in one doc



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted here but I found this while searching for suspension torque specs.

https://blogvager.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/10-audi_a3_qsb_web.pdf


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Awesome. Bookmarked.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bookmarked saved in cellphone and computer cheers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

:beer: this should be stickied


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Best post of 2015 so far. This is insanely useful to me.

It will be filed away in my garage as a permanent reference.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Best post of 2015 so far. This is insanely useful to me.
> 
> It would be filed away in my garage as a permanent reference.


thats awesome. Will do the same :thumbup:


----------

